# Food For 45 days old German shepherd male pup?



## strsakthirajan (Jul 8, 2015)

i am having a german shepherd male pup which is 45 days old. the pup is from show lineage. i want to make my pup for the show. i want to know what will be the exact feeding for my pup?


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Can't tell you exactly what to feed.. Raw is the best choice but a considerable amount of research needs to go into that before attempting to keep you and the pup safe. I would consider high quality kibble if you can get it in your area.. Acana, Orijen, Fromm. All make wonderful grain free formulas. All depends on what your pup does best on..


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Where do you live? Do you plan on feeding a prepared commercial dog food or preparing your own food for your pup? I have no experience in raising a dog for show - I would ask the breeder you are getting your puppy from what they feed their show dogs.


----------

